# Moderators Could we have new stickies for



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Are you looking for something like this?

http://cba.stonehavenlife.com/2009/02/map-forage-plants-for-honey-bees/


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Great link! Thanks for sharing...it's now on my "Favorites" list.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

YEP!!!! On my favorites too! What a great site.

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

There is this article, though it isn't complete yet. It would take a concerted effort to create a list that includes photos. I've had this in mind for a year already. I'll give it some more thought on how it might have to be organized to work.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

I have been gleening pictures off of the 'Net for different blooming plants. I am sure that we can come up with a way to merge all of this information into 1 place. The NASA information would be a good starting point as far creating a database. I am a retired systems analyst and application designer.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What about Frank Pellets' book on honey plants?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

There are a lot of photos available from the Gov. that are public domain. I've thought about doing this on the main site, not in the forums. If you have some ideas, send them to me in a PM or email.


----------



## bees in ballard (Jun 1, 2009)

I really like the guides for planting from 
http://pollinator.org/guides.htm
not exactly what has been requested, but good info to expand on maybe.


----------

